# Galveston Bay 6/25



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

The last 2 days were a steady bite on almost every drift from 6 am till noon. Catching a few trout and unfortunately a few catfish each drift is about the norm. The croaker bite is definitely on and the bite has been good the last few days. It has been an odd bite for sure. They are basically just thumping it and holding on and not really running away with it. You have to really pay attention to keeping your slack tight to feel them pick it up. This good weather has made for a fantastic fishing weekend so far with the rain just staying away but close enough to keep it nice and cool outside and keep the fish hungry.

I have the next 3 mornings open and the weather looks *great* so if anyone is looking to go get on a good croaker bite or wanting to learn the techniques of throwing croaker then give me a shout.

Thanks
Capt Craig Lambert
832-338-34570
galvestonfish.com


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

more pics


----------

